# Carderine - any experience?



## exharris (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm 32m, 5'7, 80kg and around 20%BF. I wanna lose some BF before bulking up.

Doing Crossfit daily since October (which includes weights) and going another gym to just lift too. Never trained before October.

Eating low carb around 1200-1500 cals a day. I had a few very bad binge periods earlier this year and gained weight so need to lose again now before getting serious about lifting and strength gains.

Weight isn't coming down currently but think this is due to noob muscle gains.

Is carderine a good idea for me on its own? Don't wanna try Clen as sides are worse and I've heard it's not as good.

I did buy some DNP but decided not to take it due to sides and being really worried about doing it on my diet. Plus it's too hot already!

Advise appreciated!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

So before you have attempted dieting properly, you've jumped straight in at the deep end.

Cardarine won't help fat loss. You need to take another look at your diet. You claiming weight isn't changing due to beginner muscle gains, but that is unlikely if you started last Oct.


----------



## exharris (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for reply. I did start CF in October but had a break for a good few weeks and think lost some strength... also we don't lift heavy every day. I'd you don't believe me about the calories fine but I've no reason to post on here and lie.

I took the carderine and have been on it for about 2 weeks. In that time I've lost 5lb and results / lifts in the gym are better. Glad I started taking it.

Diet has been the same throughout, no sugar or flour ... just meat veg and occasionally potatoes or rice. No other carbs.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

exharris said:


> I'm 32m, 5'7, 80kg and around 20%BF. I wanna lose some BF before bulking up.
> 
> Doing Crossfit daily since October (which includes weights) and going another gym to just lift too. Never trained before October.
> 
> ...


 Clen, DNP or carderine before properly addressing your diet isn't the best idea mate as pointed out.

How long have you been dieting for?


----------



## exharris (Jul 21, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Clen, DNP or carderine before properly addressing your diet isn't the best idea mate as pointed out.
> 
> How long have you been dieting for?


 Been dieting for 37 days. No flour or sugar. Three meals a day plus one protein shake serving. Typical day is as below

breakfast berries and yoghurt

bulk powders protein shake one serving with water

Lunch chicken wings salad and new potatos

dinner chicken breast, onion, pepper, salsa and sour cream

i am also doing Crossfit every day which is mainly cardio at the moment as we've stopped doing so much weights

I'm not tracking but i can't see that I'm not in a calorie deficit here ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

You can never diet correctly unless you track everything carefully and work out total cals.


----------



## DavePT (Aug 18, 2015)

I tried fusion supplements cardarine max. I was 12% at the time and I can't say cardarine did a damn thing it did not better my cardio or fat loss I don't think it works at all


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Tried 2 different cardarine supplements and I didn't feel or see any difference on either of them whilst cutting......


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Cardarine isn't a cutting drug so no surprises here. It's supposed to increase cardio endurance. So unless you're planning on running marathons it's useless.


----------



## trebor27 (Oct 10, 2017)

Cardarine won't strip fat like other dedicated cutting agents like clen, dnp etc.. However, it does improve endurance so it can be used to accelerate fat loss combined with fasted cardio - having said that unless you're running AAS you will lose muscle mass as well as fat. Diet is key.


----------

